# Cell phones in tournament fishing



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

What's everyones thoughts on cell phones being aloud during tournament fishing hours??? I never heard of this being allowed EXCEPT for an emergency but I heard a ne Ohio walleye club is planning on voting on this and I just wanted to get a opinion from people on this forum and see what there thoughts are.

I personally would not be in favor of such a rule.


----------



## throwitback (Jun 10, 2010)

They should be allowed to have on the boat for an emergency, but never to contact buddies or to help others with fishing.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

The NCA tournaments are fun and inexpensive tournaments. There for we allow cellphones and radio contact during the tournaments. I also fish other more expensive tournaments where cell phones are not to be used. I agree with throwitback that they should be allowed for emergency purposes but not for fishing information. Some of these tourneys state that you can not use your cell except for emergencys and they have the number in case they can't reach you by radio.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

While fishing small club formatted tourneys, i think its a great thing to allow. It helps new folks feel at welcome and even get a little help as this is what "Clubs" are for. 

Now once you start getting where there are lots of folks/money involved that people do not know each other, I think a phone on board is mandatory, but no fishing related calls allowed. ( Period) ( emergency only) 
Just my opinion here. 

Salmonid


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

The worst case scenerios I have seen usually have nothing to do with the amount of money fished for...

cell phones, or any communication device use, invites an enemy to the group-either big money or just for braggn rights.

We decided over 10 seasons ago to ban their use and not invite this enemy. They weren't that common back then...now they are a part of our life.

Each pre-season meeting we discuss the topic and remind anglers we offer a techno break for 8.5 hours during the day...enjoy the time without.

The perceptions from use is the problem- not so much the use of.

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I give my girlfriend the tournament director's cell phone number  , if there is a life shattering emergency, she can call him then he can call or contact me (Gosh, I hope he answers ) . That's the only call I would answer. Aside from that, I put it on vibrate and use it as a clock.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I keep my phone on but do not use it. If something happens with one of my kids or my wife I need to know about it. You should only be able to use them for that though


----------



## mighty hunter (Jun 5, 2008)

Did we discuss this topic last year?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I agree with the cell phones for emergency's only. I also have no problem if the tournament director wants to check the phone to make sure you didn't call for fishing related topics.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

Definitely think that cell phones should be used for emergencies only. If you have to call everyone to find out where to fish or how to fish what is the point of the tournament. It is suppose to be about trying to be the best on that given day. You should not have to, or even want to call anyone for information. Work with as many people as you want up to tournament day, but after send off you are one your own.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

billybob7059 said:


> I agree with the cell phones for emergency's only. I also have no problem if the tournament director wants to check the phone to make sure you didn't call for fishing related topics.


i appreciate your opinion and i agree with the idea but no way your going to get people to agree to this. #1, never seen a cell you couldnt delete call history from, #2 unless your phone is tapped, pretty sure you wont know if it was a fishing related topic, #3 no way a tournament director is going to go through your call history, start calling people up and asking them "hey, did joe bob ask you where the bass were?"

its one of those deals, you have to be honest. i fish the b.a.s.s. opens, ive had some motor issues on the water, the b.a.s.s. director simply said i could use my phone to get assistance but i could not discuss fishing. some people have business to run, have children at home, have wives and lives. if you are not talking about fishing it shouldnt be an issue. however i can see some people abusing it so i understand the rule.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kdog said:


> What's everyones thoughts on cell phones being aloud during tournament fishing hours??? I never heard of this being allowed EXCEPT for an emergency but I heard a ne Ohio walleye club is planning on voting on this and I just wanted to get a opinion from people on this forum and see what there thoughts are.
> 
> I personally would not be in favor of such a rule.


Hey buddy hows it going? I agree with the no cell phone unless an emergency.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

punks, I could not have said it better myself. Unfortunately you will always have the one or two people that mess it up for everyone by trying to get that "edge" I could never compete in a tournament where I couldn't have my phone on me because of the 2 small children and wife at home.


----------



## Kdog (May 2, 2007)

Hey Rick all is well here,,We'll have to find some time to get some trolling in soon! Just been getting the boat ready and going over my gear when I'm not out coaching baseball.

Talk to ya soon,
Kdog


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

At some point in time you have to trust people to be honest. By not allowing cell useage IMO causes a greater enemy to invade tourny events and that is useless and unneccessary protests. It invites trouble. It can't be enforced or proven (short of an expensive lie detector test), so why have it? I have been in many tournies where cell useage was banned and saw plenty of folks talkin on them. What were they talkin about? Don't know and don't care. No biggie to me. Ultimately a mans got to live with himself. If that is the edge he needs, then he is not a real champion.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

lets make it simple read the rules to the tournament you are fishing if the rules clearly states no cell phones thats what it is if it states only in emergency it better be or you have to contact tourny derictor what ever he says goes bottom line


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I personally do not fish tournaments. But my feeling is this, you guys pay big entry fees right? So why would I want to give out any information that may cause another person to beat me out??? I say emergency use only!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

If I dont work.............. I dont have money to fish. My company pays the bill on my cell phone, when it rings, I had better answer it. Machines down don't make money. Also, a wife and 2 kids at home. I think I will pick up my phone. My personal calls are none of the tournament directors buiseness, if so, he can explain to someone how to fix a down CNC machine.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kdog said:


> Hey Rick all is well here,,We'll have to find some time to get some trolling in soon! Just been getting the boat ready and going over my gear when I'm not out coaching baseball.
> 
> Talk to ya soon,
> Kdog


Sounds good. I am game for either Erie or Skeeter. Give me a call.


----------



## astro96 (Mar 23, 2009)

I say there use to be a day when you could trust people not to cheat. Most people are still that way, but there is a select few. I agree that every boat should have a cell phone for emergency use only. As long as you are not talking to another angler I don't see a problem, that is time you are losing on your own. All I ask is that you stay out of my way as I fish past you while your on your phone. LOL !!!!!


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

I normally only fish the NCA tournaments. There is not alot of money on the line. We are about having fun and helping others to learn. During last years spring tourney we had handled over 30 fish and one of the other boats had only one or two fish. Now they didn't finish in the money but they were able to catch 20 fish after we called them. It helped them to enjoy it that much more. We have all been out there struggling and that is not much fun. Now lets say there is 2 grand on the line. I think during prefishing it is fine to work together but during the tourney there should be no contact of any kind.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Bischoff66 said:


> I normally only fish the NCA tournaments. There is not alot of money on the line. We are about having fun and helping others to learn. During last years spring tourney we had handled over 30 fish and one of the other boats had only one or two fish. Now they didn't finish in the money but they were able to catch 20 fish after we called them. It helped them to enjoy it that much more. We have all been out there struggling and that is not much fun. Now lets say there is 2 grand on the line. I think during prefishing it is fine to work together but during the tourney there should be no contact of any kind.


First let me say "Thank You" for your honesty! I agree with most of your philosophy except when money of any amount is on the line, no call should be made. What if they did cash? Would that have been fair to the others that figured it out on their own? Would you have protested them for receiving info from you? lol Struggling is learning and we've all been there too. Goes back to my earlier post that folks should be honest and trusted to do whats right. Putting someone on fish during a tournament is not right and ultimately you have to live with yourselves. BTW- that question could/may be asked if you're ever asked to take a polygraph. Something to think about!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Our concern has been and remains- one or more teams working together as a group, or even a perception of such, by other participants- not so much you lie to your buddies and dance them around the lake.

This was the scenerio a small weekday event played out with the use of walkie talkies about 16 or so years ago and resulted in a fudgepacking of probs identical to what we believe exisits with their use in this age. It destroyed the otherwise positive atmosphere of competition.

To us, it's no different than any other rule that often shades into grey with enforcement matters.

With any rule, we hope that anglers effectively communicate on the water to one another prior to making the decision to look to the organization and director for corrections to inadvertant/accidential matters. 

If anglers aren't satisfied with their attempts of an outcome, make decisions as you will.

As a matter of fact- that is also a rule 

_Verbal communication between boats is essential and expected in order to resolve potential issues._

As a Director I won't be a divorce attorney,umpire,litagator,watercraft officer or counselor for on the water encounters. I will guide,direct,promote and uphold the rules for the group- all with a smile. We hope the same is returned from all.

Cell phone use is a topic I have addressed at every preseason meeting since 2002- it's the same discussion-and it's our same position organizationally for the intended benefit of all our groups.


----------



## lakes craig (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are dumb enough to call your buddy and tell him where you are catching all the fish, Then more power to you ! Cell phones are a part of life now. People have family and business obligations that sometimes cant be helped. Louie and I always kept our cell phones on in case someone had issue during the tournament. I would never want to disqualify someone for using their phone. Nor would I want to police it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm just curious how people survived before cell phones. Everybody with a wife and kid says they need to answer it. Really? That many "emergencies" that can't wait till you get home. Such drama! If your life is that busy don't sign up for a tournament.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I would like to know what people did before cell phones were invented.... I can't believe how people let a small electronic box control their daily lives. Personally, I sometimes take one along but it isn't turned on unless there is an emergency on the lake. Sometimes I don't even take one. If I do, I have to take the wife's because I don't own one. There isn't anything at home that my wife can't handle for a few hours while I'm fishing a tournament. If I was that worried about what was going on at home and didn't trust my wife to handle it, I would not even fish period. And I sure as hell don't want work calling me when I'm out on the water. I don't agree with cell phones in the work place either. If you can't get ahold of me on the home phone leave a message and I'll call you after I get home.... that's my motto.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

ZEBRACON1 said:


> . I don't agree with cell phones in the work place either. If you can't get ahold of me on the home phone leave a message and I'll call you after I get home.... that's my motto.


that might be convenient for you and your job but not everybody has that type of situation. i own and operate a one man (me) business and if i dont answer my phone, i could lose potential customers and money. i cant afford to put off a client for hours without giving them an explanation of when i will be able to service them.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I understand your situation 100%. Just my own opinion. Everybody has a different situation and some of them are legit, such as yours. Hope business is good for you ( just not too many calls while you're trying to fish ! ).


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> that might be convenient for you and your job but not everybody has that type of situation. i own and operate a one man (me) business and if i dont answer my phone, i could lose potential customers and money. i cant afford to put off a client for hours without giving them an explanation of when i will be able to service them.


Service them??? One man business? Gigolo perhaps?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Service them??? One man business? Gigolo perhaps?


HEHE! Wonder if the other touney members use his "service"? JK man, this rains driving me crazy!

I have a nephew that I refuse to take fishing anymore. He canstantly texts back and forth with his girlfriend. It is really annoying. It's like he's not even there. I grew up thinking it was impolite to whisper but these days it seems to be the norm.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lol, i agree that there is exceptions. i have one freind whos kids call him for every little thing. im talking 10 or 15 times a day, i rarely go out with him, it was insanely annoying. 

business is great, i love servicing my customers. they all know i fish constantly and they are usually very understanding when i tell them i cant get there for a few days.


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> HEHE! Wonder if the other touney members use his "service"? JK man, this rains driving me crazy!
> 
> I have a nephew that I refuse to take fishing anymore. He canstantly texts back and forth with his girlfriend. It is really annoying. It's like he's not even there. I grew up thinking it was impolite to whisper but these days it seems to be the norm.


haha my girlfriend asked me one time why i never text messaged her or answered her calls while i was fishing so i tell her that there isnt service on the lakes i fish :good:


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

So nobody ever fished before cell phones? I have one, but rarely use it - basically only for convenience of ordering a pizza on the way home or something like that. Sometimes I don't want to be reached. It's my time. I'll deal with reality when my fishing gear get's put away.

We've become such a p-whipped, techno-dependent, gadget-trapped, insecure, self-righous society that a man can't go out fishing for a day without worrying that something might happen? I'm sure everyone has had that emergency that they absolutely HAD to respond to right away or the world was going to stop turning, and the cell phone saved the day. Flat tire. Out of gas. We need bread. Geez.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Nipididdee said:


> This was the scenerio a small weekday event played out with the use of walkie talkies about 16 or so years ago and resulted in a fudgepacking of probs identical to what we believe exisits with their use in this age. It destroyed the otherwise positive atmosphere of competition.QUOTE]
> 
> So let me get this straight....Some 16 years ago some bad men with walkie talkies tried to pack your fudge, so now everyone with a communication device is construed as evil??


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

lakeslouie said:


> Nipididdee said:
> 
> 
> > This was the scenerio a small weekday event played out with the use of walkie talkies about 16 or so years ago and resulted in a fudgepacking of probs identical to what we believe exisits with their use in this age. It destroyed the otherwise positive atmosphere of competition.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Nitro_boy (Apr 1, 2005)

ZEBRACON1 said:


> I would like to know what people did before cell phones were invented.... I can't believe how people let a small electronic box control their daily lives. Personally, I sometimes take one along but it isn't turned on unless there is an emergency on the lake. Sometimes I don't even take one. If I do, I have to take the wife's because I don't own one. There isn't anything at home that my wife can't handle for a few hours while I'm fishing a tournament. If I was that worried about what was going on at home and didn't trust my wife to handle it, I would not even fish period. And I sure as hell don't want work calling me when I'm out on the water. I don't agree with cell phones in the work place either. If you can't get ahold of me on the home phone leave a message and I'll call you after I get home.... that's my motto.



Wow I don't know how you can even have a "career" job anymore without a cell phone anymore. I use 2400 minutes a month on my phone and 80% of that is work related and I work for a fortune 500 company and am a nobody in the company. I'm on call 24/7 and if I want to be able to fish and not be homeless I answer mine. Some of you guys are a little behind the times.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm proud to be behind the times also like zebracon1. I can't see spending (wasting) $800-1200 after taxes a year on a device so others can keep tabs on you. 
What a total waste of money. That's about 20% of the max of what I am allowed to contribute to a Roth IRA every year.
I would consider owning one if it was $10 a month including all taxes, fees and the other BS charges they slap you with every month.
When people look at me crazy when I tell them I don't own a cell they always say "what about an emergency?".
I tell them if someone dies when I'm not home, they'll still be dead when I get home.

Oh yeah. my company finally broke down and bought me a crackberry. It sits in my desk unless I am traveling. Then it gets turned off at the end of my workday.


----------

